

Please help me find a reliable apex/visualforce developer to extend SalesForce. - rfmclaughlin

I am looking for recommendations for visualforce developers for an ~1 week project to extend SalesForce functionalities.<p>The Project: 
Capture html mass emails with data merged from accounts and save as PDF with naming convention.<p>Avenues Explored:
1)   I have tried the "Conga Composer" app but it does not capture the html formatting correctly as it is processed through MS Word.
2)   I have asked SalesForce support for recommended developers.  They are contractually obligated to pass me to HiSoft, but they are unresponsive.  If they are unresponsive before they get the job...  they are most definitely not getting my business.<p>The Question:  
Do you have any recommendations for reliable coders?  Should I use a freelance developer website? If so which one?
======
achille
There's a pretty big shortage out there. Be ready to pay $100+ / hour. Your
other alternative is to learn it yourself, or find someone who knows java, and
pay them to learn Apex.

~~~
rfmclaughlin
Thanks for the advice. We are prepared to pay a premium to avoid paying for a
learning curve. Can you offer any suggestions on the best place to find
capable developers?

